# Эос



## se_ville (18 Май 2011)

Добрый день.
Подскажите, пожалуйста с моим вопросом.
Мне недавно сделали операцию по удалению дужки позвонка.
Там было образование. Все прошло нормально.
Врач посоветовал пройти такое обследование.
ЭОС так вроде называется. Точно не понял 
Что-то вроде трехмерного рентгеновского снимка скелета.
В инете куча всякой фигни вылезает.
Есть в Москве такие учреждения, где это можно сделать?


----------

